# Photoshop Elements 7



## Seniorentrainer (28. November 2008)

Hi guys, seit wenigen Minuter "Newbie" hier und direkt eine Frage:
Habe seit einigen Stunden das neue PE7, besonders auch im Hinblick auf den beworbenen Punkt "bewegte Fahrzeuge+Personen" aus Bild entfernen gekauft (habe Version 5 und 4 noch). Wenn jemand sagen könnte, wo im Menu dieser Punkt aufgerufen werden kann, dem sei gedankt, denn ich habe alles abgesucht und finde kein solches Submenu. Und die online-Hilfe bringt auch nichts.
Aber vielleicht bin ich auch zu doof dafür.
 .....der Seniorentrainer


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (28. November 2008)

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen im Forum,

schau mal in der Online-Hilfe nach "Photomerge SceneCleaner".


----------

